# Animated MBTI Character Charts!



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi SJs! I've made some MBTI charts with animated characters and wanted to share them here. Please let me know what you think! I did a fair amount of the typing myself, though I haven't seen all of the movies and the types of some characters are what seemed to be the general consensus of the internet. 

Enjoy! 


For the SJs:









And the other types as well:

* *


----------



## Merisela (Oct 7, 2016)

Those look very nice 
Although I disagree with some of the typing, you did a good job haha


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Merisela said:


> Those look very nice
> Although I disagree with some of the typing, you did a good job haha



Thank you! I have changed some of them by now (bigger ones being Anna ESFP, Bellweather ESFJ, Mrs. Potts ESFJ, Maleficent ENTJ, still stuck on Amalthea between the INFx's but now leaning more towards P, and a few others)


----------



## Merisela (Oct 7, 2016)

Snowflake Minuet said:


> Thank you! I have changed some of them by now (bigger ones being Anna ESFP, Bellweather ESFJ, Mrs. Potts ESFJ, Maleficent ENTJ, still stuck on Amalthea between the INFx's but now leaning more towards P, and a few others)


I haven't watched much Disney so I don't know many of their types. The only one I'm sure of is Rapunzel being an INFJ lol (and the guy she's with an ESTP)... but I could be wrong hehe.
Have you made any other charts like this for different things?


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Merisela said:


> I haven't watched much Disney so I don't know many of their types. The only one I'm sure of is Rapunzel being an INFJ lol (and the guy she's with an ESTP)... but I could be wrong hehe.
> Have you made any other charts like this for different things?


And she's one of the ones I'm surest of as being an ENFP! But of course I could be wrong too Definitely agree with ESTP for Flynn.

I haven't done many yet, though I'm hoping to get more into it over the holidays. Here's a Frozen one:







And you might like my little tumblr site, just starting out
Animated MBTI


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

Who is the female in the top right of the INTP chart?

I know it's studio ghibli handywork but I don't know the movie.

BTW good job.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Saint Maybe said:


> Who is the female in the top right of the INTP chart?
> 
> I know it's studio ghibli handywork but I don't know the movie.
> 
> BTW good job.


Thank you! I feel bad but this is one of the only two or three I don't really know I got help from around here brainstorming characters for a couple spots that I couldn't for the life of me fill!


----------



## Merisela (Oct 7, 2016)

Snowflake Minuet said:


> And you might like my little tumblr site, just starting out
> Animated MBTI


I checked out your blog (and followed), the content is really nice! oh, and the general look of it is _very_ good looking on a laptop.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Merisela said:


> I checked out your blog (and followed), the content is really nice! oh, and the general look of it is _very_ good looking on a laptop.


Thank you very much!! (that's what I designed it on


----------

